# Suntour xcm help



## fatboy28 (25 Jun 2009)

Hi guys i have just got a gt xc3 it will do for me to start andi can add bits as ilose weight andget fitter Its got Suntour xcm on it but im very fat hence the name and my weight ha ha but i want to put better springs in the forks can this be done and where would i get the parts or can i fit a lock out to these the right tube has a red twisty peice on but they dont lock ay help would be very helpfull thnks in advance


----------



## Cubist (26 Jun 2009)

fatboy28 said:


> Hi guys i have just got a gt xc3 it will do for me to start andi can add bits as ilose weight andget fitter Its got Suntour xcm on it but im very fat hence the name and my weight ha ha but i want to put better springs in the forks can this be done and where would i get the parts or can i fit a lock out to these the right tube has a red twisty peice on but they dont lock ay help would be very helpfull thnks in advance



Hi and welcome!

The suntours have come in for some criticism in the comix lately, but not all of it is justified. They have preload adjustment, which works pretty well if you set it up right. Sit on the bike in full clobber and see how far the forks compress by your weight alone. You should be looking at compression of about 20% to 25%, 2cm on a 80mm, 2.5 cm on a 100mm and 3cm on a 120mm fork. You can tie a cable tie around the stanchion and measure how far it is pushed up by sitting on the bike. The top of the left hand fork leg has a dial which you can turn to make the fork harder to compress. A bit of trial and error should get you somewhere near.

The mechanism on the top of the right fork sounds like a lockout. If it doesn't lock and the bike is new, take it back! 

The next bit of course is how heavy are you, and how much off-road riding do you do? Suntours should eat light trails for breakfast. 

If you do need heavier rated spring a LBS will be able to source one for you, otherwise there's http://www.greyville.com/ who are apparently importers of suntour. 
.


----------



## fatboy28 (28 Jun 2009)

thank you i will contact the place its only a couple of miles away thanks agian


----------

